# Hello from Arnprior Ontario



## duffy20 (Jun 19, 2022)

Hi there, just picked up a Unimat DB 200 in fantastic condition, even the paint is great !


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 19, 2022)

Congrats on the new lathe, and welcome from Greely.


----------



## duffy20 (Jun 19, 2022)

Many thanks from the 'Prior !


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## duffy20 (Jun 19, 2022)

I've had lots of good times in Creighton/Flin Flon ! (fishing )


----------



## Canadium (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton.


----------



## duffy20 (Jun 19, 2022)

Thank you, glad to be here !


----------



## whydontu (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver


----------



## Chip Maker (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## duffy20 (Jun 19, 2022)

Chip Maker said:


> Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


Thank you, glad to be here !


----------



## duffy20 (Jun 19, 2022)

whydontu said:


> Welcome from Vancouver


Thank you, glad to be here !


----------



## TheClyde (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome from Winnipeg


----------



## Dusty (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome aboard, best of luck with your Unimat DB 200, enjoy!


----------



## 140mower (Jun 19, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC......


----------



## duffy20 (Jun 19, 2022)

Thank you, glad to be here !


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 20, 2022)

Welcome from farmland south of Chatham Ontario. We like pictures on here. Some of us can't read or write, and some write so much that nobody else reads it. It's all good.


----------



## duffy20 (Jun 20, 2022)

OK...


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 20, 2022)

duffy20 said:


> OK...




Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## trlvn (Jun 20, 2022)

The gizmosity factor on that is just off the charts!

Craig


----------



## whydontu (Jun 20, 2022)

That is sweet! Looks like brand new.


----------



## gerritv (Jun 20, 2022)

Welcome from St. Catharines 

Gerrit


----------



## TheClyde (Jun 21, 2022)

nice. welcome!


----------



## darrin1200 (Jun 21, 2022)

Welcome from a little south of you. 
That is a nice looking little lathe. A benefit to any desktop.


----------



## Six O Two (Jun 21, 2022)

Gorgeous little lathe! And welcome from the interior of BC.


----------



## MashingMetal (Jun 22, 2022)

Nice little lathe! It’s a slippery slope….
What year is your B? I have a 1970.


----------

